# Ear Worms ~ Can't...Get...It...Out...



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Actually getting it out isn't any harder than replacing it with something else, loud. I simply replaced The Trees (Rush) with Mozart.

Anyway, what's stuck in your head, rattling around your brain today? Why? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been listening to the Exile on Main St. Remaster lately, which has Plundered My Soul on it. I downloaded that as a single a few weeks back and loved it and didn't realize it was going to be on the Exile Remaster as well, so I've got that stuck in my head. But it's a good kind of stuck. Like peanut butter.

Also, I hysterically misheard the lyrics in the chorus the first time I heard this song and it sounded a lot more crude to me than what it actually is.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just watched a DVD about the Funk Brothers ("Standing in the Shadows of Motown") ...I had seen it quite a while ago, but wanted to see it again. Fantastic, highly recommended. 

Subsequently, a whole bunch of various Motown tunes are now "in my ears/head".

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

My band just started doing "No Matter What" by Badfinger. It's been rolling through my head for a few days now!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

[video=youtube;w2Dm87QPMc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2Dm87QPMc4[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I DONT know what I was dreaming, but I had these lyrics rattling in my head this morning 


*Nights in white spandex, never reaching the tops
Exercise bikes I've ridden, Never meaning to have stopped
Super size I'd never miss, with these orders before
Just what the calories are, I can't say anymore

'Cos I love you, yes I love you, oh how I love you.

Grazing with people, some burgers in hand
Just what I'm eating though, I can have again
Some try to tell me, to get meal number nine
Just what I want to order, I will eat two in the end

And I love you, yes I love you,
Oh how I love you, oh how I love you.

Nights in white spandex, never reaching the tops
Exercise bikes I've ridden, Never meaning to have stopped
Super size I'd never miss, with these orders before
Just what the calories are, I can't say anymore

'Cos I love you, yes I love you,
Oh how I love you, oh how I love you.
'Cos I love you, yes I love you,
Oh how I love you, oh how I love you.*


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nights in white spandex...Scary stuff, LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

California Dreaming today, yesterday, day before that argggghh!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

ATARAXIA 

[video=youtube;MRhxkpqwSys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRhxkpqwSys[/video] 

Yes, the languages are "technically" correct, she slurs them or enunciates them very oddly is all. Even in English I have to follow along with a lyric sheet.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The other day I had an earworm of Grand Funk Railroad's "I'm Your Captain", but it was done to the the rhythm and tune of Miami Sound Machine's "Do the Conga".


Everybo-dy......listen to me,
And return-me-to-my-ship,

I'm you caaaaap-tain, I'm your captain
Though I'm feeling mighty sick.

Aw crap, now it's started up again. You HAD t remind me didn't you. You just had to remind me.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

it's been this one for about 3 or 4 days now. 
which is fine, except I don't know enough of the words.
[video=youtube;XTb9GNIxpMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTb9GNIxpMk[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

"delicate tendrils" from les claypool and holy mackeral, featuring the reverend henry rollins


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I make my living off the evening news
Just give me something, something I can use
People love it when you lose, they love dirty laundry

Well, I could've been an actor, but I wound up here
I just have to look good, I don't have to be clear
Come and whisper in my ear, give us dirty laundry

Kick 'em when they're up, kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up, kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up, kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up, kick 'em all around

We got the bubbleheaded bleach-blonde, comes on at 5
She can tell you about the plane crash with a gleam in her eye
It's interesting when people die, give us dirty laundry

Can we film the operation? Is the head dead yet?
You know the boys in the newsroom got a running bet
Get the widow on the set, we need dirty laundry

You don't really need to find out what's going on
You don't really want to know just how far it's gone
Just leave well enough alone, keep your dirty laundry

Kick 'em when they're up, kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up, kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up, kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're stiff, kick 'em all around

Dirty little secrets, dirty little lies
We got our dirty little fingers in everybody's pie
Love to cut you down to size, we love dirty laundry

We can do the innuendo, we can dance and sing
When it's said and done, we haven't told you a thing
We all know that crap is king, give us dirty laundry 

I just recieved the Eagle Farewell Tour DVD in Melbourne (excellent BTW) and Got into this song again. More relevant these days then ever.....


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

For me it's the Oscar Meyer Wiener song.


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

My p p p poker my pokerface.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Dun dun dun da dun

You must whip it!

kkjq


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey








MICKEY, you're so fine, you're so fine you blow my mind HEY MICKEY!


O LAWDIE I asked my Mrs about the spelling of Mickey.... and she said "as in Hey Mickey you're so fine?" and I said "Harunph" and she said "M I C K E Y ... m-o-u-s-e"


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i listened to this 3 times today

[YOUTUBE]11qSSd1CYZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

You know that's funny. On Wed nights I do a mountain bike racing series and when the whistle blows for some reason this song starts up....[video=youtube;qrO4YZeyl0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For reasons I do not quite understand, today's earworm is "Sink the Bismarck" by Johnny Horton, a song from my youth: YouTube - SINK THE BISMARCK ~ sung by Johnny Horton

Haven't heard it in years, so I don't kow why it was mentally resurrected. It's just....there.

Thank goodness it's not "ballad of the Green Beret" by Sgt. Barry Sadler.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHA reminds me of my brothers wedding when was played Johnny Horton......Battle Of New Orleans (live unreleased version) and the round of laughing cheers as was sung in thick Scottish brogue _We fired our guns and the British kept a'comin, there wasn't nigh as many as there was a while ago.._


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a Homer and Jethro record with their rendition of "Battle of...", only in their case the narrative involves a troop of Boy Scouts who are out on a hike and spy a Girl Scout troop skinny dipping.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

YouTube - A Capital Ship The Walloping Window Blind

YouTube - Natalie Merchant - The Walloping Window Blind

My Dad would sing this (to me I always thought, but maybe as much to the open air) when we were motoring around in our little boat which he had built himself. I never had any idea what it all meant, but just going off to one's love with a boxing glove was enough to amuse me as a child, never mind the sight of Dad dropping all choral discipline and shouting this over the roar of the ancient 3 horse outboard as we rolled along with the waves on Georgian Bay. He had lots of old songs in his head, from a time before my childhood understanding, and I wish I could hear them one more time. I'm immediately transported back to another time and place. 

...and today I can't get this one out of my head. Not sure I want to.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

